# I love Chihuahuas!!



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

a new harness I made I love this one!


----------



## lorilisa1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi your harnesses are so cute, you are very talented. Did you buy the pattern or design it yourself. What else do you make. Isabella mom


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you!!
I made the pattern to fit so I free drew it but it isn't hard the rest is a process of trial and error but I think this one was perfect and simple. yes I make more I think I need to make a page on my site for them =)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

that is awesome!! you have amazing talent!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow! It looks great, very cute!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Really cute! Where did you get the embroidery chihuahua and I love chihuahuas thingy? Very nice!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wow, that looks really great! Well done!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cynthia, that is awesome! It looks like professional quality. And it fits her so well


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

super cute! Love the embellishments. That really adds to it.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! I was going to make it into a dress but I changed it when I thought it looked better as a harness only. 

the iron on's came all together from hooby lobby for $1.99 for the three I thought they were too cute to pass up =)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

what kind of fabric are you using for your harness? 
It's really nice


----------



## PippinsCloset (Sep 9, 2010)

those are really well done! Very nice!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> what kind of fabric are you using for your harness?
> It's really nice


Thanks! I use cotton


----------



## Rugrat (Oct 2, 2010)

That is a very nice article of clothing for a dog


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

You are making me take out my sewing machine, which I haven't used in years. I have lots of material in the trunk. So, now I know what to do with some of it.
Your soft harness is a great idea. Chico does not like the store bought ones. They are too stiff.


----------

